# Plasti dip.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all,
I want to "de chrome" my window surrounds on my E class coupe.
I've explored the wrapping option and a couple of company's , but the top piece of chrome is bonded to the rubber window seal. So they don't think it's a good idea to wrap them.
I've been to a very good body shop to enquirer about painting them, again because the top piece of chrome can't be removed they didn't want to risk it.
So I think I'll have a go myself with "Plasti dip".
Has anybody any experience with this product ? I've watched a couple of U tube videos and results look good.
Any advise help would be much appreciated .
Thanks
Vince.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep we do it a lot, use cardip uk not plastidip, much better product. I would say, unless you have a heated area to work wait for it to warm up a bit, it can be a pain to cure in cold weather


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Matt,
I've looked at car dip, and contacted them.
Apparently there has been a problem with their gloss top coat aerosols .
They have recalled them to have new instructions printed on the cans ?.
So I wasn't able to order the products I required.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

vtaylor78 said:


> Thanks Matt,
> I've looked at car dip, and contacted them.
> Apparently there has been a problem with their gloss top coat aerosols .
> They have recalled them to have new instructions printed on the cans ?.
> So I wasn't able to order the products I required.


Ah ok, yeah we use bulk so they are just tins of liquids. Why not go with a matte or satin instead for now?


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Ah ok, yeah we use bulk so they are just tins of liquids. Why not go with a matte or satin instead for now?


I have gloss trim around the mirror, so I wanted to tie it in.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently plastidipped my wing mirrors black, never done any kind of spraying before. It was so easy, I popped the wing mirror covers off, cleaned them up and started spraying.

Thin coats and build them up is the only real advice I can give. Then once they're dry apply a carunba wax to them.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

vtaylor78 said:


> I have gloss trim around the mirror, so I wanted to tie it in.


Ah gotcha. Whats the time line on the replacements?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Iv'e used both Plastidip and Cardip, Car dip is the better of the two. Like said though the Aerosol Gloss Coat is impossible to get hold of in the UK right now. I got a can imported from Belguim and wasnt cheap and tried to get more from czech republic if i want to change colour again but ran into problems that UK couriers have restrictions on carrying Aerosols, did a fantastic job mind.

The original wheel colour is silver and this is 4 cans of Anthracite between the wheels, worked out around 6-7 coats and followed with a tack coat and heavy coat of High Gloss Top Coat.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

^^that looks a good finish. Didn't realise you could get gloss on them


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Cardip gloss is said to be solvent resistant, plastidips Glossifier isn't. They came out well, little dark for my liking as they look practically black in most light. Hopefully if weather improves towards summer would like to try a colour nearer to my ST wheels


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully car dip will have sorted the problem with the high gloss soon.
I will call them early Feb to see what's happening.
.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> Hopefully car dip will have sorted the problem with the high gloss soon.
> I will call them early Feb to see what's happening.
> .


Let us know how you get on, i did this serveral months ago and they said it would be back in the coming few weeks but never did


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got 4 tins of Plastidip in the garage, going to use it on the silver trial on the front of my Jag XE once the weather gets a bit better, looks like it should be easy enough to use


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bodarville said:


> I've got 4 tins of Plastidip in the garage, going to use it on the silver trial on the front of my Jag XE once the weather gets a bit better, looks like it should be easy enough to use


Dont forget some pictures will be great to see, prep is one of the biggest things i think, making sure theres no grease or oil to prevent it bonding. Start off with nice light coat or two and then its getting it heavier without going too far and it running and making sure its thick enough to peel. I just watched loads of youtube videos aswell as explanations.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Is this a good option for wheels then, mine need a refurb and I was debating to have a crack myself like the sound of this if it's durable.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hufty said:


> Is this a good option for wheels then, mine need a refurb and I was debating to have a crack myself like the sound of this if it's durable.


Have a look at the second and third pictures on previous page, mine have some damage around the outside of the rim, still shows up but if you've only got light marks you may get away with it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

My alloys are pretty eat up so was going to have a go at sanding them and then spraying myself with a rattle can. Guess advantage with this stuff is if it goes wrong you just peel them.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hufty said:


> My alloys are pretty eat up so was going to have a go at sanding them and then spraying myself with a rattle can. Guess advantage with this stuff is if it goes wrong you just peel them.


If your sanding and filling could be worth going whole job and using paint. Took me a lot longer to get all the imperfections out and in hindsight I'd get it done professionally as it took hours and hours and hours.


----------



## AliG (Jun 24, 2015)

I had my front chromed grill plastidipped and on top I sprayed the base coat and then clear coat it was a test how all that will bond together. 
I have to say it's a 3rd month now and it looks good so fat will see how it will react on the sun in a few months)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The clear is £40 a litre (not in stock), it's cheaper to buy paints.


----------

